# Ron Artest



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Reports coming out today of Artest to the Kings for Peja St.(I won't even try and spell his last name). I was really hoping the T-Wolves would get him. I cannot think of anyone else that would help out as much as he would. Also more reports about how frustrated KG is getting. I think he deserves a better team with all he has given to them. I know he makes good cash and all but he is one of the better guys in sports, doesn't get in trouble, keeps his nose clean. I wish they would get him some help!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

who is the wolves going to give up for him? they don't have anything to give for him. Ive heard artest might go to the clippers too, but I don't really know.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A lot of teams are supposedly interestde in Olawakandi just because his salary will come off the books next year ( no one is intereted in his talent I am sure). Plus they could give up T-HUd, damn near anyone except KG and Wally could be traded.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Artest deal off the table with Sacremento. He has now come out and said that the two teams he wants to play for are the wolves and the knicks.....We need to get this done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

djleye,

The wolves are not one player away from greatness. They need more help then another wining multi-millionaire can provide. :eyeroll:

They need to somehow find a great point guard, a strong center, and another good forward. They also need to find players with a team attitude, not another Cassel or Sprewell with the me first tude.
:roll: 
I am afraid KG will probably be gone next year if they do not improve the team by then.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2304942

I suppose this story will be good for another 5 minutes!! :roll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Maybe not one player away from greatness, but they are one player away from at least being competitive. I am so sick and tired of the good ones getting away because they tire of mediocrity. About enough to make you wanna uke: !!!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

They just need to know how to draft people and them lock them up...look at the spurs, Tony Parker, Manu Ginobili, last year I think they both signed a 6 year deal with them, and their last year draft pick Beno Udrih had 17 points the other night and lead the team to a win. What teams need to win is a bunch of people that put in a equal effort and no one hogs the ball, look at Detroit its not just 1 player scoring 40+ points.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ya, NOw they got Chauncey and Flip..........Oh I hate Terrell Brandon. He was the beginning of the end for the T-Wolves!!!! :******:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am glad im not a wolves fan otherwise I would be looking forward to lots of dissapointment


----------

